# NEED STOCK BLUEGRASS CELLULAR ODIN OR ROM (SHOWCASE)



## cj_henson (Jun 18, 2012)

need the stock odin image or rom for the samsung showcase 2.3.5. from bluegrass cellular my nandroid got deleted and no other rom has working data/3g for my device, so im hoping theres a stock odin floating around here.....
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

cj_henson said:


> need the stock odin image or rom for the samsung showcase 2.3.5. from bluegrass cellular my nandroid got deleted and no other rom has working data/3g for my device, so im hoping theres a stock odin floating around here.....
> THANKS IN ADVANCE


If your showcase is the generic showcase (check your model #) then these odin files may work for you: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19968-odingeneric-showcase-ntelosfe03-fc19fa10ei20eh09/

I am on nex-tech wireless (they use the generic showcase) and I used the EH09 to odin back to stock. Then I used samsung kies to upgrade to EI20 and it worked without any problems.

I cant guarantee it will work but it for the small regional carriers (i.e. ntelos, nex-tech, etc) that use generic cdma, those odin files should do it.


----------

